# Pregnant..or Internal Parasite?



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay I have 3 female platys,
Are they preg or infested?
They have clearish white poo
They are sorta boxy and fat
Have huge red spots behind tummy
Above anus
Have black dots in red area
Act a little shy
One is kinda panting



Please tell me if my platys are sick or preg!
People say clear poop is internal parasite!
But I not sure!
Respond QUICKLY!!!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Impossible to say without seeing pictures.


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a photo of the platty, pooping the clear stuff. What do you think?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

if you ciearly see she is boxy and has tiny biack spots over her anus then she is clearly preg...those are the eyes of the babies...now she could be both preg and sick....


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Does the feces ever segment like sausages? A long string like that could mean she was constipated. If it's segmented, that's a pretty good sign of parasites.


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

They are just constipated.
We fed them peas to try to clear it up.
They pooped a huge load.LOL.
But we are also treating just in case.
Only one fish had poop that was kinda split in half.
I have 3 pregnant platys.Oh the joy of babies
When you don't have an extra tank!


----------

